# Madame, monsieur (saludo en una carta)



## Nico88

Bonjour,

qui peut-me dire comment commencer une lettre en espagnol adressée à une personne que l'on ne connaît pas et dont on ne sait pas si il/elle est un homme ou une femme?

en français, ce serait "Madame, monsieur,"

et en espagnol??

Merci!


----------



## totor

Dans ces cas-là on écrit *Señor/a*.

Et bienvenu dans le forum, Nico.


----------



## Nico88

merci Totor!


----------



## Matix

Bonjour,
Comment est-ce que on écrit madame abbrevié?

Merci,


----------



## 10BLAUGRANA

SR. / SRA.

Saludos


----------



## Matix

Hola,
Perdón, no me expliqué bien.  ¿Cómo son esas abreviaturas en francés?
Gracias,


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Mr. et Mme.


----------



## Matix

Gracias, eso era lo que necesitaba.  Estaba confundida con el Mr. del inglés y pensaba que en francés era diferente.
Saludos,


----------



## mercedest7

Bonjour,

Je me permets de signaler qu'en français, Monsieur s'abrège *M.* et non "Mr."!!!!

En fait, l'abbréviation "Mr." n'existe pas! En anglais, Mister s'abbrève "Mr", sans point. 

(Selon la règle qui précise que quand une abbréviation se termine par la dernière lettre du mot, il n'y a pas de point à la fin. D'où "M." pour le français, et "Mr" pour l'anglais.)


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Totalmente de acuerdo con Mercedes, en fancés es : M.

Pero no se utilizaría la abreviación para dirigirse a la persona en una carta.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ena 63

Hola:

Siento haber dado una información errónea, y
mirando un poco por la red, sí, la normativa actual es M. , pero Mr. existió y hay gente que lo sigue prefiriendo, aún a sabiendas de que no es lo recomendado y correcto.
Y de acuerdo con Gévy, en lo de las cartas:

Prononc. et Orth.:
 Abrév. Mr, M. (sing.), Mrs, MM. (plur.) ds Ac. 1835, 1878; M. (sing.), MM. (plur.) ds Ac. 1935. Pas d'abrév. dans les suscriptions ou formules de politesse de la corresp. (d'apr. Lar. Lang. fr.).
Tilf


----------



## Matix

Salut!
Merci beaucoup, c'est bien claire


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

En français, on écrit : "M.", "MM.", "Mme", "Mmes"


----------



## Matix

Merci bien,
Je sais que je l'utiliserai beaucoup


----------



## gersonalarcon

Para comenzar una carta en español dirigida a personas que no conoces debes tener en cuenta lo siguiente:

1.- Si es para una pareja de esposos y conoces el apellido del señor,pones: 
Estimado Sr. xx y Sra.

3.- si es para una familia completa debes poner: Flia. xx

2.- Si es dirigida a una compañía pones : Sres.xx

lo anterior es de manera formal si es para tu amigo simplemente pones Hola!


----------



## Marcadi

Bonjour 

Si on ne connait pas le nom de famille de la/des personnes à qui l'ont écrtie, 

- est-il correct de mettre seulement "*Señores*"?
(comme "Madame, Monsieur, " en français)
- est-ce que "Estimados Señores" est usité, est-ce que c'est juste poli ou est-ce que c'est très (voire trop) formel pour une lettre de motivation? 

Et autre chose, en Espagne on met plutôt deux points après le nom?
Comme ceci ? :
*Sres. X : *
..............
​


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour:

"Señores" correspond effectivement à "Messieurs".

"Estimados Señores" serait "Chers Messieurs" en français

On met toujours ":" après le nom (et non pas la virgule comme en français).

Voir ici un exemple détaillé : http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cach...+contenido+carta+comercial&cd=8&hl=es&ct=clnk


----------



## heluna

Me gustaría aportar una sugerencia de encabezamiento de cartas de motivación o candidatura de empleo con un:
"Muy Sres. míos:"


----------



## Tina.Irun

heluna said:


> Me gustaría aportar una sugerencia de encabezamiento de cartas de motivación o candidatura de empleo con un:
> "Muy Sres. míos:"


 
Hola:
Es preferible ponerlo entero:  Muy Señores míos:   - http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:O4S2Ks2eymIJ:www.protocolo.org/gest_web/proto_Seccion.pl%3Farefid%3D2180%26rfID%3D210+Muy+Se%C3%B1ores+m%C3%ADos:&cd=1&hl=es&ct=clnk


----------



## heluna

Vaya!
Pues muchas gracias, Tina! tomo nota, porque el otro día me quedé con la duda tras una charla con un amigo.


----------



## Marcadi

ok !
Le truc c'est que moi je mets jamais "chers messieurs" en français alors je savais pas si c'était pas un peu trop soutenu. 
Mais apparemment non, puisque vous avez l'air tous d'acord ! 
Les liens sont très intéressants aussi.

Merci !


----------



## IkenB

Hola,

Hay algo que no entiendo bien : en francés, cuando no sabemos si la persona es un hombre o una mujer, escirbimos "Monsieur, Madame". Y en español, ¿ se escribe "Señor/a" o "Señor, Señora" ?

IkenB.


----------



## MAPJ

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais savoir comment je peux dire "Cher Madame Monsieur" en espagnol. Je dois écrire une lettre de motivation et je ne sais pas si la personne qui va lire ma lettre sera une femme ou un homme.

"Estimados señores", serait-il l'équivalent ? Par ailleurs, doit-on mettre une majuscule à "Señor" ??
Estimado señor o señora ??

Merci d'avance,
Marie.


----------



## chlapec

Estimados/as Sres./as., sería perfecto, aunque Estimados Sres. es lo más frecuente.
Sres./Sras., con mayúscula, y frecuentemente abreviado, como en mi ejemplo.


----------



## MAPJ

Merci !
Peut-on écrire : Estimado/a Señor/a ??
Merci


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
Je pense que, dans une lettre, il vaut mieux écrire "Señores" en entier.

En général, on utilise "Estimados Señores:" pour traduire "Messieurs,".

Oui, on utilise "*Estimado/a Señor/a*:" mais je préfère : "Estimado Señor, estimada Señora:" - http://www.google.es/#sclient=psy&hl=es&source=hp&q=Estimado+se%C3%B1or%2C+estimada+se%C3%B1ora&aq=0&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=8c409364a4680950&biw=1280&bih=664


----------



## squizer

¡Hola a tod@s!

Me disponía a contestar a un email que me enviaron de una residencia y no sé por lo tanto quien lo leerá.... 

Quería saber la traducción de "*Estimados señores*" en español. ¿Valdría por ejemplo "*Chers messieurs/dames*"? 


Muchas gracias/Merci beaucoup.
Squizer.


----------

